# bait???



## NCGUY (May 14, 2010)

Anyone ever heard of using canned clams and oysters for bait. Had an old man tell me that they are good for bait and was wondering if there is any truth to it.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

if it was all natural with no perservatives in it they would probably be ok


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I have used canned clams in a pinch for seabass


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I've heard of canned clams used in a chum can for spade fish.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

used by black drum fisherman when they can't get fresh


----------



## NCGUY (May 14, 2010)

Is it tougher an thereby easier to keep on the hook?


----------

